# Airtel 30 min 3G plan changed done through online recharge [ Uttarakhand and UP West ]



## coolvivs (Jul 21, 2013)

Airtel has changed its 3G plan of Rs.09 (30 min unlimited data) online recharge done through Airtel website. I can not say about other circle 3G plan has changed or not.

They say it had been revised with effect from 06-07-2013 but the website still shows old plan of 30 min

*Now you will get this plan on 9 Rs done through online recharge (UP West Circle)

Recharge: Rs.09/-

Benefit: 25 MB, 

Validity: 1 day 

Post Free Consumption : 3p/10kb *


----------

